# Dia Mundial da Meteorologia - Actividades



## dgstorm (25 Set 2008 às 23:10)

Boas
Ora bem, eu coloquei aqui este tópico (penso que nao foi no sítio certo, mas foi mesmo por desespero), para ver se conseguia alguma ajuda da vossa parte.
É o seguinte, como todos sabemos, o dia Mundial da Meteorologia é no dia 23 de Março, mas na escola de um amigo, que é professor nessa mesma escola, vão fazer em final de OUtubro uma espécie de comemorações de vários dias mundiais... E esse amigo não percebe nada de meteorologia e ficou com esse tema e tem 27 alunos sobre sua responsabilidade para fazer algo relacionado com esse mesmo tema e simplesmente não sabe o que fazer... ele quer fazer tipo actividades com os alunos fazer algo que os cative e que os faça passar a gostar e a interessar pela meteorologia... Agradecia a vossa ajuda, algumas sugestões seriam bem vindas 
Relembro que sou de Vila Verde, perto de Braga. 

Cumprimentos, 
Diogo.


----------

